# Shimano shoe width question



## twoyacks (Jun 25, 2003)

I have been on a pair of Shimano road shoes for about a decade now. I can't remember if I bought the wide version...the model # is below. Anyone know if that "W" signifies a wide shoe? I thought Shimano used an "E" for wide shoes. Looking to buy a new pair of Shimano shoes and want to get the correct width. Thanks ya'll
SH R320 W


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes, W is for wide. In any event, when you order new shoes, they will show if they are are available as wide, order those ?. Not all the Shimano shoes come in a wide width.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My S-PHYRE are SHXC901M L01 E

I think the E denotes wide. I bought them in the wide size.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

I suggest trying on Specialized Torch 2.0s as they have a nice wide toe box, have different inserts to match your arch and are extremely comfortable.


----------

